# Own “Edge of Tomorrow” on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on October 7th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Smart, exciting and unexpected.”

— Kenneth Turan, Los Angeles Times



“Exuberantly clever; hugely entertaining.”

— Peter Travers, Rolling Stone





LIVE. DIE. REPEAT.

EDGE OF TOMORROW

EXPLODES ONTO BLU-RAY 3DÔ COMBO PACK,

BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD

ON OCTOBER 7 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include

Over 90 minutes of adrenaline-pumping special features!



Burbank, CA, August 13, 2014 – Live, Die, Repeat when “Edge of Tomorrow” arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on October 7 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Directed by Doug Liman (“The Bourne Identity,” “Mr. & Mrs. Smith”), “Edge of Tomorrow” stars Oscar® nominee Tom Cruise (“Born on the Fourth of July,” “Jerry Maguire,” “Magnolia”) and Emily Blunt (“The Devil Wears Prada,” “The Adjustment Bureau”).



Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Village Roadshow Pictures’ sci-fi thriller “Edge of Tomorrow” was directed by Liman from a screenplay by Christopher McQuarrie and Jez Butterworth & John-Henry Butterworth, and based on the novel entitled “All You Need is Kill” by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. “Edge of Tomorrow” is the first motion picture to be shot at Warner Bros. Studios Leavesden.



“Edge of Tomorrow,” was produced by Erwin Stoff, Tom Lassally, Jeffrey Silver, Gregory Jacobs and Jason Hoffs, alongside executive producers Doug Liman, David Bartis, Joby Harold, Hidemi Fukuhara and Bruce Berman, with Tim Lewis and Kim Winther serving as co-producers.



Supporting Cruise and Blunt is an international cast that includes Bill Paxton (“Aliens,” HBO’s “Big Love”), Brendan Gleeson (“Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1”), Noah Taylor (“Lawless”), Kick Gurry (Australian TV’s “Tangle”), Dragomir Mrsic (“Snabba Cash II”), Charlotte Riley (“World Without End”), Jonas Armstrong (BBC TV’s “Robin Hood”), Franz Drameh (“Attack the Block”), Masayoshi Haneda (“Emperor”) and Tony Way (“The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo”).



“Edge of Tomorrow” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99. Both include a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Edge of Tomorrow” in Digital HD on October 7 via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



The epic action of “Edge of Tomorrow” unfolds in a near future in which an alien race has hit the Earth in an unrelenting assault, unbeatable by any military unit in the world. Major William Cage (Cruise) is an officer who has never seen a day of combat when he is unceremoniously dropped into what amounts to a suicide mission. Killed within minutes, Cage now finds himself inexplicably thrown into a time loop—forcing him to live out the same brutal combat over and over, fighting and dying again…and again. But with each battle, Cage becomes able to engage the adversaries with increasing skill, alongside Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt). And, as Cage and Rita take the fight to the aliens, each repeated encounter gets them one step closer to defeating the enemy.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Edge of Tomorrow” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack contain the following special features:

· Operation Downfall - Adrenaline Cut

· Storming The Beach

· Weapons Of The Future

· Creatures Not Of This World

· On The Edge With Doug Liman

· Deleted Scenes



“Edge of Tomorrow” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Weapons Of The Future

· Creatures Not Of This World



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Edge of Tomorrow” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting October 7, “Edge of Tomorrow” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.











ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD (WS) $28.98

Street Date: October 7, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 113 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi action and violence, language and brief suggestive material.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

